# A sad day in spite of the smiles.



## Ron Evers (Nov 11, 2019)

This is a picture taken by my great aunt as my dad went off to WW2. Mother was pregnant with me & I was just shy of 4 years old when dad returned in 1945.

I scanned the old & torn photo & cleaned it up with my limited editing skill in ON1 2018 this morning.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 11, 2019)

A fitting tribute on veterans day. Great historic pic.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 11, 2019)

Great family memory and historic moment.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 11, 2019)

Photography was invented for such a moment. I think you've done a great restoration.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 11, 2019)

Good job, nice shot........


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2019)

Very nice job, Ron.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 11, 2019)

Love the photo!


----------



## Flying Panda (Nov 11, 2019)

Great job with restoring this old image.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 11, 2019)

wow so beautiful


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2019)

What a great family photo!


----------



## PJM (Nov 11, 2019)

That is a great picture.  It really tells a story.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 12, 2019)

That's definitely an invaluable family picture. Good restoration job.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks all for your lovely comments.


----------

